# Phase sequence indicator



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Didn't even know they made such a thing.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Hioki makes 2 models.
3129 and 3129-10 they are for thin and thick conductors.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/hioki/pdf/3129-10.pdf

I like the idea. I want to try one.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one. Have not been able to get it to work though!


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Wireless said:


> I have one. Have not been able to get it to work though!


What kind do you have? The one that I ran across was in a Grainger catalog. It is a Greenlee model 5712 a little pricey. Have several other types but the idea is appealing.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Wireless said:


> I have one. Have not been able to get it to work though!


The one that I ran across was in a Grainger catalog it is a Greenlee 5712. A little expensive but interesting. We hav several other types but might try one if I get good reports.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I like my Knopp. Why a Knopp? Worked for a company that had linemen,they could tare the horn off a anvil. They had very good luck with Knopp phase rotation indicators.
Also Knopp makes a good Wiggie and it is made east of the Pacific and north of the Rio Grande


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Could you depend on two different mfg. phase rotation indicators to have the same results? Red,white,blue,clockwise in any model?


----------

